# Portdowngrade issue



## Mayhem30 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm trying to downgrade my pecl-APC port to v3.1.9.

However it's prompting me for a password. Any ideas where to go from here?

[CMD=""]localhost# portdowngrade -s anoncvs@anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs pecl-APC-3.1.13[/CMD]


```
portdowngrade 0.6 by Heiner Eichmann
Please note, that nothing is changed in the ports tree
unless it is explicitly permitted in step 6!

Seeking port pecl-APC-3.1.13 ... found: www/pecl-APC

Step 1: Checking out port from CVS repository
CVS root directory: anoncvs@anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
The authenticity of host 'anoncvs1.freebsd.org (96.47.72.116)' can't be established.
DSA key fingerprint is 4e:bc:48:a0:e1:27:0a:62:c8:da:45:31:d4:ad:b2:00.
Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
Warning: Permanently added 'anoncvs1.freebsd.org' (DSA) to the list of known hosts.
Password:
```


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 1, 2013)

Anonymous CVS access is no longer an option.  It looks like ports-mgmt/portdowngrade will need to be updated to use SVN.


----------

